# Eurogol di Miccoli



## Brain84 (30 Settembre 2012)

Guardate che eurogol ha realizzato pochissimo tempo fa Miccoli nella partita vinta dal Palermo 4-1 sul Chievo


----------



## DannySa (30 Settembre 2012)

Gran gol


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Settembre 2012)

cavolo...


----------



## smallball (30 Settembre 2012)

straordinario


----------



## GioNF (30 Settembre 2012)

Miccoli fa dei gol straordinari ogni campionato.
Che giocatore Miccoli, che giocatore


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Settembre 2012)

gol pazzesco. 

anche gli altri 2 gol che ha fatto oggi non scherzano. 

e pure l'azione per il gol di giorgi, parte da una sua grandissima azione personale.


----------



## Heisenberg (30 Settembre 2012)

Io quando vedo sti gol da centrocampo più che dare merito a chi li segna, do ampi demeriti al portiere. Il gesto tecnico c'è ed è apprezzabile, ma non si può prendere un gol del genere in serie A...


----------



## bmb (30 Settembre 2012)

Domani sulla gazza devono dargli minimo 9.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (30 Settembre 2012)

Grande giocatore. Strano che non abbia mai fatto grandi cose in Nazionale.

Mi sembra un pò come Di Natale. Ottime cose in campionato, e prestazioni mediocri in nazionale.


----------



## DannySa (30 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Io quando vedo sti gol da centrocampo più che dare merito a chi li segna, do ampi demeriti al portiere. Il gesto tecnico c'è ed è apprezzabile, ma non si può prendere un gol del genere in serie A...



Come fai ad aspettarti un tiro al volo da quella posizione? gesto spettacolare


----------



## tequilad (30 Settembre 2012)

Gran bel goal. Più che altro per l'invenzione.


----------



## Heisenberg (30 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Come fai ad aspettarti un tiro al volo da quella posizione? gesto spettacolare



Devi aspettarti tutto. Altrimenti ogni tiro da li sarebbe gol, e invece molti finiscono nelle mani del portiere...


----------



## DannySa (30 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Devi aspettarti tutto. Altrimenti ogni tiro da li sarebbe gol, e invece molti finiscono nelle mani del portiere...



Nessuno proverebbe un tiro al volo da lì, da terra invece è ben diverso.


----------



## Canonista (30 Settembre 2012)

Ma ha tirato al volo? E' un pazzo.


----------



## Hammer (30 Settembre 2012)

è un folle


----------



## E81 (30 Settembre 2012)

un gol pazzesco!


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Settembre 2012)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Grande giocatore. Strano che non abbia mai fatto grandi cose in Nazionale.
> 
> Mi sembra un pò come Di Natale. Ottime cose in campionato, e prestazioni mediocri in nazionale.



magari lo avessero convocato prima in nazionale ma ormai è troppo tardi, ha la sua età


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Settembre 2012)

grandissimo gol...la palla è scesa perfetta come alla play


----------



## BB7 (30 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Io quando vedo sti gol da centrocampo più che dare merito a chi li segna, do ampi demeriti al portiere. Il gesto tecnico c'è ed è apprezzabile, ma non si può prendere un gol del genere in serie A...



Se il portiere sta cosi alto un motivo c'è, ovvero che è più pronto in caso dovesse uscire. Se tu sei cosi bravo da aspettarti un tiro al volo da centrocampo allora puoi andare a fare i provini per giocare in A


----------



## prebozzio (30 Settembre 2012)

meraviglia


----------



## Emanuele (30 Settembre 2012)

Peccato che abbia avuto così tanti problemi fisici in passato, avrebbe potuto fare molto di più in carriera.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Settembre 2012)

Gran giocatore, meritava di più.


----------



## DexMorgan (30 Settembre 2012)

In serie A come in nessuna serie oramai il portiere non può più permettersi di giocare sulla linea di porta, quando un giocatore è li, è giusto stare molto alti.

Goal pazzesco.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (30 Settembre 2012)

Tre goal spaziali, da campione vero. Mamma mia


----------



## Heisenberg (30 Settembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Se il portiere sta cosi alto un motivo c'è, ovvero che è più pronto in caso dovesse uscire. Se tu sei cosi bravo da aspettarti un tiro al volo da centrocampo allora puoi andare a fare i provini per giocare in A



Ma quale provino. C'è un motivo se sti gol sono cosi rari e non è di sicuro per il gesto tecnico, che in molti altri potrebbero fare (tirare in porta, da quella distanza al volo è si difficile ma non cosi tanto) ma invece succedono raramente e quando il portiere appunto è troppo fuori dai pali. Se certi portieri non hanno mai preso gol del genere c'è un motivo eh...se a prendere sti gol sono i sorrentino della situazione. Mi ricordo anche il portiere del bayern contro l'inter quando era allo schalke, ando a colpire di testa al limite dell'area, robe da pazzi.


----------



## hiei87 (30 Settembre 2012)

Con il potenziale che aveva, avrebbe potuto fare una carriera di molto migliore...a differenza di Di Natale a mio avviso avrebbe avuto anche più personalità per sfondare a livello internazionale, purtroppo per lui l'avventura juventina l'ha rovinato...attualmente a livello tecnico penso sia uno dei 3 o 4 più forti in serie A (non che il livello generale sia elevatissimo...)


----------



## BB7 (30 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Ma quale provino. C'è un motivo se sti gol sono cosi rari e *non è di sicuro per il gesto tecnico*, che in molti altri potrebbero fare (tirare in porta, da quella distanza al volo è si difficile ma non cosi tanto) ma invece succedono raramente e quando il portiere appunto è troppo fuori dai pali. Se certi portieri non hanno mai preso gol del genere c'è un motivo eh...se a prendere sti gol sono i sorrentino della situazione. Mi ricordo anche il portiere del bayern contro l'inter quando era allo schalke, ando a colpire di testa al limite dell'area, robe da pazzi.



Ma anche si, appunto per questo sono rari. Poi se non succedono spesso di sicuro non è perchè il portiere la para ma perchè il tiro va fuori dallo specchio... se tutti dicono Eurogol Miccoli un motivo c'è...


----------



## DannySa (30 Settembre 2012)

Al Benfica non aveva fatto male, grande talento ma non da grande squadra fissa.


----------



## Canonista (30 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg, se non fosse un gesto tecnico di alto livello ne vedremmo 6 o 7 a partita di quei tiri.
TUTTI i portieri sono fuori dall'area piccola quando la palla è lontana. Non è mica calcetto.

Se per te non è così difficile un gesto del genere (tirare da centrocampo a volo, dopo che un tuo compagno la spizza di testa) e non ci vuole molto a prendere la porta da quella distanza, sarai lieto di farci vedere un video in cui ci mostri questa facilità.


----------



## Heisenberg (30 Settembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Ma anche si, appunto per questo sono rari. Poi se non succedono spesso di sicuro non è perchè il portiere la para ma perchè il tiro va fuori dallo specchio... se tutti dicono Eurogol Miccoli un motivo c'è...



Ma l'eurogol c'è, forse non mi sono spiegato bene.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Canonista ha scritto:


> Heisenberg, se non fosse un gesto tecnico di alto livello ne vedremmo 6 o 7 a partita di quei tiri.
> TUTTI i portieri sono fuori dall'area piccola quando la palla è lontana. Non è mica calcetto.
> 
> Se per te non è così difficile un gesto del genere (tirare da centrocampo a volo, dopo che un tuo compagno la spizza di testa) e non ci vuole molto a prendere la porta da quella distanza, sarai lieto di farci vedere un video in cui ci mostri questa facilità.



Ma quale video. Io parlo di serie A e in serie A, prendere la porta da quella distanza, penso sia una cosa che riesce a molti. Non a tutti, ma a molti. C'è gente che prende sempre la traversa, in palleggio continuo, negli allievi nazionali, da grande distanza... Il gesto tecnico è pregiato, è indubbio. Ma il portiere ha sbagliato, o vogliamo dire che non ha sbagliato ? A prendere gol da centrocampo non ha colpe un portiere ?


----------



## BB7 (30 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Ma l'eurogol c'è, forse non mi sono spiegato bene.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



In questo specifico caso no, era imprendibile. Invece per quanto riguarda gli allievi nazionali che prendono sempre la traversa da grande distanza sono curioso... perchè non ci illumini con qualche video a riguardo magari (; Io l'ho visto fare solo a Dinho e a quelli di MTV ma in entrambi i casi erano fake. Sono proprio curioso di vedere gente che in palleggio continuo prende la traversa wow aspetto con ansia i tuoi video ;P


----------



## alexandre (30 Settembre 2012)

se per te un portiere deve stare sulla linea di porta con la palla a 40 metri di distanza e la difesa a 30, stiamo freschi

i portieri stanno all'incirca sul dischetto del rigore per poter intercettare i lanci lunghi e gli attaccanti che scappano in velocità ai difensori


----------



## Heisenberg (1 Ottobre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> In questo specifico caso no, era imprendibile. Invece per quanto riguarda gli allievi nazionali che prendono sempre la traversa da grande distanza sono curioso... perchè non ci illumini con qualche video a riguardo magari (; Io l'ho visto fare solo a Dinho e a quelli di MTV ma in entrambi i casi erano fake. Sono proprio curioso di vedere gente che in palleggio continuo prende la traversa wow aspetto con ansia i tuoi video ;P




Bè guardati il programma sugli allievi nazionali che è su mtv, uno della fiorentina tale axos o come caspero si chiama, da distanza di calcio di rigore in palleggio continuo centra sempre la traversa senza mai sbagliare, di continuo. Poi, se vado dalla squadra di calcio di bambini di 10 anni sotto casa, e gli dico di prendere la porta dalla distanza di miccoli, 4-5 su 10 la prendono tranquillamente. Che poi non lo facciano in partita è vero. State sopravvalutando il gesto di miccoli secondo me.

Poi vabe, dire che era imprendibile, rotfl. Un portiere deve stare sempre attento, un gol del genere è un umiliazione e un'errore enorme per lui, non scherziamo dai.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



alexandre ha scritto:


> se per te un portiere deve stare sulla linea di porta con la palla a 40 metri di distanza e la difesa a 30, stiamo freschi
> 
> i portieri stanno all'incirca sul dischetto del rigore per poter intercettare i lanci lunghi e gli attaccanti che scappano in velocità ai difensori



Ma chi ha detto che devon stare sulla linea di porta ? ma capite quando uno scrive o fate apposta a inventarvi le cose ? Ho solo detto che il portiere non può prendere un gol del genere, MAI. Se lo prende, era sbagliato il posizionamento, la concentrazione e l'attenzione alla partita.


----------



## chicagousait (1 Ottobre 2012)

Ieri Miccoli era in stato di grazia


----------



## Canonista (1 Ottobre 2012)

Un gol simile l'ha fatto Mascara qualche anno fa, eccolo, è il secondo gol del video:






E giustamente non sono bravi Mascara e Miccoli, sono i portieri che sbagliano posizione...


----------



## Heisenberg (1 Ottobre 2012)

Non ho detto questo. Il colpo di miccoli è genialità pura ma io ricerco la difficoltà del gesto non tanto nell'esecuzione tecnica, quanto nell'invenzione, nella luce improvvisa colta solo da pochissimi. Poi pensatela come volete, evidentemente ogni tiro da centrocampo, per voi, deve trovare il gol, se è in porta.


----------



## Brain84 (1 Ottobre 2012)

Ad avercelo noi Miccoli al posto di Pazzini


----------



## Hammer (1 Ottobre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Ad avercelo noi Miccoli al posto di Pazzini



Non sarebbe propriamente una punta di peso ma...dove si firma?


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (1 Ottobre 2012)

OT: un giorno giocando a calcetto feci un goal di mezza rovesiata, bellissimo, da metà campo. Essendo scarsissimo, lo ricordo ancora bene, ma ricordo meglio ancora i commenti del pubblico che guardava la partita. Un tale, infatti, si alzò e disse: "questo è UN EURO di Goal", e il vicino di posto aggiunse: "ma anche DUE EURO di Goal". Immagino che i palermitani all'ascolto abbiano fatto lo stesso commento. 

Fine OT riferito al titolo.


----------



## BB7 (1 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Bè guardati il programma sugli allievi nazionali che è su mtv, uno della fiorentina tale axos o come caspero si chiama, da distanza di calcio di rigore in palleggio continuo centra sempre la traversa senza mai sbagliare, di continuo. Poi, se vado dalla squadra di calcio di bambini di 10 anni sotto casa, e gli dico di prendere la porta dalla distanza di miccoli, 4-5 su 10 la prendono tranquillamente. Che poi non lo facciano in partita è vero. State sopravvalutando il gesto di miccoli secondo me.
> 
> Poi vabe, dire che era imprendibile, rotfl. Un portiere deve stare sempre attento, un gol del genere è un umiliazione e un'errore enorme per lui, non scherziamo dai.
> 
> ...




Hahahah no vabbè allora è inutile continuare a discutere...  Se leggi ho pure scritto che quello di MTV è palesemente fake appunto per evitare di farti fare una brutta figura  Cioè ma come fai a credere che sia vero? Metto sotto il video, giudicate voi stessi raga:






Dopo questo penso sia inutile continuare a discutere, non sei riuscito ad argomentare la tua tesi


----------



## Heisenberg (1 Ottobre 2012)

Io l'ho argomentata, sei tu che affermi di volere video e quando te li mostro dici che siano fake senza alcun motivo logico o considerazione ragionevole. 

Aggiungo che se non sai tirare in porta da centrocampo bè, spero che tu non abbia una squadra di calcio ove giocare, sarebbe imbarazzante


----------



## BB7 (1 Ottobre 2012)

Ehm tu non hai mostrato nessun video in realtà... e poi credo che tu sia l'unico a non capire che quello è un fake, ma tranq ora te lo spiego  I palleggi sono veri, (come nel video di Dinho) ma quando tira la palla se hai giocato almeno una volta a calcio dovresti sapere che devi tirare forte se vuoi che ti torni nel punto da cui la tiri, nel video lui tira a 2km/h. Per non parlare del fatto che la palla va in maniera NON fluida e a volte non tocca pure la traversa quando torna... dai leggiti i commenti sotto il video. Fidati che io a calcio ho giocato e mi sorge il dubbio che tu non lo abbia fatto  Tu hai parlato 2 volte di video di gente che fa questo e quello ma non hai mai portato prove di quello che dici... quando ci mosterai un video tuo che segni come Miccoli o che prendi la traversa 3 volte (ma senza usare After Effects) allora ne possiamo riparlare... però se credi veramente che quel video sia reale allora è meglio fermare qua la discussione.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (1 Ottobre 2012)

Faccio una domanda ai milanisti che magari saranno così gentili da girarla a Heisenberg, che mi ricordo non parla con gli juventini.  Chiedo: se questo non è un gol pazzesco, straordinario, folle, quale lo è? Quando si può parlare di colpo di genio? Vengono segnate decine di eurogol ogni domenica su tutti i campetti di Italia.. quindi gli eurogol non hanno valore perchè tutti sarebbero potenzialmente in grado di segnarli? 
Tu parli del tiro di Miccoli come se si fosse limitato a fare arrivare la palla rasoterra da centrocampo alla linea di porta.. quello lo saprebbero fare anche i tuoi ragazzini. Ma tirare, in partita, al volo? Non scherziamo dai. Se fosse così facile ne vedremmo venti a partita ogni domenica, con altrettanti gol, visto che spesso e volentieri i portieri stanno fuori dai pali.
Dici: i portieri più forti non prendono mai questi gol. Chi si ricorda dell'autogol di Materazzi che anni fa contro l'Empoli fece un retropassaggio/pallonetto a Julio Cesar? C'è il gol di Mascara nel video sempre a Julio Cesar, che non è l'ultimo degli sprovveduti.
Loria ha segnato un gol come Van Basten, una volta. Quindi i gol di Van Basten erano facili, perchè tutto sommati anche i pulcini '04/'05 potrebbero farli.


----------



## Heisenberg (1 Ottobre 2012)

Allora, visto che non c'è modo di far capire che io reputo straordinario non tanto il gesto tecnico quanto la genialità del farlo, possiam troncare qui la discussione. Lex allelujah, senza nessun offesa, ostilità o razzismo, non lo leggo perchè juventino. E con gli juventini, di calcio, non parlo per mia scelta personale. Al massimo gli faccio un riassuntino della loro storia gloriosa, niente di più  Love & peace gente


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Ottobre 2012)

Che fenomeno, e in Nazionale non ha praticamente quasi mai giocato, bah


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (1 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Allora, visto che non c'è modo di far capire che io reputo straordinario non tanto il gesto tecnico quanto la genialità del farlo, possiam troncare qui la discussione. Lex allelujah, senza nessun offesa, ostilità o razzismo, non lo leggo perchè juventino. E con gli juventini, di calcio, non parlo per mia scelta personale. Al massimo gli faccio un riassuntino della loro storia gloriosa, niente di più  Love & peace gente



Dite a Heisenberg che sono d'accordo, pace e amore.


----------



## Heisenberg (1 Ottobre 2012)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Che fenomeno, e in Nazionale non ha praticamente quasi mai giocato, bah



Ma menomale. Non mi sento rappresentato da sto bovaro con il sopracciglio rasato. Stia pure la


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Ma menomale. Non mi sento rappresentato da sto bovaro con il sopracciglio rasato. Stia pure la


In Nazionale ci sono andati giocatori peggiori.


----------



## Heisenberg (1 Ottobre 2012)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> In Nazionale ci sono andati giocatori peggiori.



E infatti è da un bel po che la nazionale, per me, può perderle tutte che non mi tange, anzi.


----------



## Dexter (1 Ottobre 2012)

[MENTION=49]Heisenberg[/MENTION] in realtà è l'HerbertKilpin del nuovo forum     (non è un'offesa,sia chiaro)


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (1 Ottobre 2012)

L'avesse segnato Ronaldo si parlerebbe di uno dei gol più belli degli ultimi 20 anni!


----------



## pennyhill (2 Ottobre 2012)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Che fenomeno, e in Nazionale non ha praticamente quasi mai giocato, bah



Avesse continuato a giocare ad alti livelli, anche restando in Portogallo, probabilmente avrebbe meritato spazio, il Miccoli di Palermo invece ci azzecca poco con il calcio internazionale. Non è ovviamente una questione di qualità (è uno dei migliori giocatori italiani per talento puro), solo che è uno con una forma fisica che in confronto Cassano sembra Dwight Howard, giocatore poi completamente nullo in fase di non possesso.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (2 Ottobre 2012)

Miccoli meriterebbe la Nazionale.


----------



## Canonista (2 Ottobre 2012)

E se l'avesse segnato Messi, Maradona sarebbe passato come il secondo giocatore più forte al mondo di tutti i tempi 

Invece l'ha segnato Miccoli...e giustamente lo saprebbero fare anche i carpentieri, dopotutto, se ne vedono ogni giorno in un qualsiasi campetto sotto casa di Heisenberg gol del genere 


Scherzo Heis, non te la prendere


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Ottobre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> E se l'avesse segnato Messi, Maradona sarebbe passato come il secondo giocatore più forte al mondo di tutti i tempi
> 
> Invece l'ha segnato Miccoli...e giustamente lo saprebbero fare anche i carpentieri, dopotutto, se ne vedono ogni giorno in un qualsiasi campetto sotto casa di Heisenberg gol del genere
> 
> ...



è esattamente cosi, se lo avesse fatto messi non oso pensare i titoli dei giornali, lo ha fatto miccoli ed è passato quasi inosservato


----------

